# How do you get the cone of shame to fit right?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all,
Ollie had surgery b/c he broke his leg. when I'm not able to watch directly, I put the cone of shame on him so he won't mess with his sutures... unfortunately, he has a lot of fur and a tiny neck. so the cone slips down and voila, he can lick his sutures. fabulous. I has 'gauze' to make it 'tighter' but all his fur is making hard to keep it high on his neck. I tried putting his collar on, below where the cone hits... not sure if that's going to work...

7 more days till his sutures come out!

help!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Depends on the kind of cone you have, there are so many out there now. The only one that worked for Huey and me is the plastic type the vet should have. It has loops so his collar fit through the loops around it and it stayed in place that way when I put his collar with cone back on. Have to get the right size so it extends about 1 inch or so past his nose. I actually had to cut mine to get the right length it was too long and the smaller size was too short. Hope this helps .


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

they sell a cone called comfy cone. it allows the dog to lay down and walk around without getting pocked with the hard plastic. i think it's www.comfycone.com


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

are you close to a Petco? Our Petco carries a couple kind that are much better than what the vet gives you. The kind that loops though the collar was a good one for us too. It is worth the extra money 7-10 days is a long time....


----------

